# What channel does the freaking games come on?



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Okay, everytime I put my tv on ch. 51, Access Hollywood or Cheaters or some other stupid show is on. Any Houstonians out there have a clue on what's going on? The only games I was able to see were the pre-season Magic game and saturday's Lakers game. Do all of the games NOT come on 51 this year?


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Hell,I didn't know the Rockets played til around 1 PM Monday. But the they are either on 51 on FSNSW.

(what kind of cable do u have)??


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Direct tv


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

See,I have DTV too....the games are on those ALT channels. Look for the Rockets on RSNa 648.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

FSN bought all the rights for the Rockets and Astros games... it's channel 37 if you have cable.

I believe it's 119 for dish:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/channels/index.asp?NetwID=50258


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

gosh freaking dernit! F!! I missed all of the games for nothing!!


Thanks for the help.


----------

